# Renoncer à ces indemnités de fin de contrat



## Nany88 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour les filles 
Une collègue me demande si elle peut ne pas faire payer le 1/80e et éventuellement regul si y a en fin de contrat pr un pe ? Car c'est une amie de l assmat qu'elle connais et elle veut lui en fait kdo... 
Est ce possible ? Et si oui doivent elle ce faire un courrier ou autre comme preuve au cas ou ???


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Novembre 2022)

Je dirais que ça va à l'encontre des Conventions Collectives...
En plus la régul, on cotise dessus pour la retraite et c'est pris en compte pat POLE EMPLOI.
A la limite elle lui rembourse après...


----------



## Griselda (14 Novembre 2022)

La régule, personne ne pourra savoir s'il y en a une à faire ou pas.
Par contre pour l'indemnité de rupture je ne pense pas que ce soit possible.
Il est à craindre que PAJEmploi note une anomalie.
Est ce que POLEmploi ne risque pas aussi de penser que c'est une démission maquillée et donc suspendre toutes ARE durant 4 mois au moins.
Franchement, amie ou pas, je pense que c'est une mauvaise idée.
Si elle tient à lui faire un cadeau, qu'elle lui fasse un cadeau par ailleurs, une invitation au resto ou que sais je mais mieux vaut éviter de mélanger le dossier pro et le dossier amical.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Amie ou pas un dû est un dû , pour moi ce n est pas une raison pour lui faire cadeau de la prime de rupture et de la régul , on râle assez qu on est pas reconnu ect ... Une convention existe donc autant l appliquer


----------



## Nany88 (14 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour. Vos reponses


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour tout travail mérite salaire.

Non, on ne cède pas son salaire pour sa copine.  Quand seront nous enfin prise au sérieux ?  Vraiment ?


----------



## Titine15 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir
J'ai eu une fin de contrat pour une amie et je ne lui ai fais cadeau de rien du tout.
Les bons comptes font les bons amis


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Novembre 2022)

Voilà tout à fait Titine le bons comptes font les bons amis ... attention avec popole ...


----------



## Nany88 (14 Novembre 2022)

Merci de vos conseils


----------

